# Ray Dionaldo's Kerambit Video Review



## Leo Daher (Jan 18, 2003)

As the title says, this is an instructional video on the use of the Kerambit, shot during a seminar last year in Greensboro, NC. Guro Ray Dionaldo is well known in martial arts circles for his blade work. One of the highest ranking Sayoc Kali instructors, he heads the Filipino Combat Systems organization and holds teaching certifications in several other FMA styles. 

Ray starts by talking about little known variations of the Kerambit found in the Phillipines, where they're used both as concealed carry weapons and agricultural tools, and how they differ from their Indonesian counterparts. They vary in size and shape, and not all models have the ring at the end of the handle; most are plain edged, but some have teeth, depending on the intended application. 

Next, Ray explains how the Kerambit is ideally suited for in-fighting, working in tight spaces (what we would call "corto-corto" range). He shows some basic striking combinations, stressing economy of motion rather than wide swings. 

Ray then demonstrates some spinning maneuvers, with a warning on the possibility of self-inflicted wounds if carelessly executed and how to avoid them. 

Next, we see how the Kerambit can be deployed in conjunction with some classical FMA moves, such as Guntings ("scissors", or passing blocks with a limb destruction) and Palusuts (overcoming resistance by passing through). The Kerambit's unique design allows for its use in trapping, slashing, ripping and gouging. Shown are moves that, to a certain extent, can also be applied with small straight-bladed knives in reverse grip (Pakal). 

In the last segment, we learn ways to manipulate the opponent's reactions through the use of baits and the "50/50 rule". 

Ray's performance on video is sure to impress those not familiar with his blade work. His seamless combinations and effortless delivery of different techniques are as smooth as can be. The main characteristic of his brand of Kali is fluidity, which translates as lightining-fast speed. In a sense, Ray's style can be classified as a "soft" rather than a "hard" art. 

Unlike most seminar tapes, this one was professionally shot and edited. Each technique is presented in detail from at least too different angles - there's no "filler" or unnecessary repetitions, so they were able to squeeze a lot of information in 30 minutes or so (be prepared to make extensive use of the "rewind" and "slow motion" buttons on your VCR). Picture and sound are excellent. 

Finally, I'd like to make clear that I train regularly under Guro Ray, so my review might be less than totally unbiased; nevertheless, I strongly believe those with an interest in the fighting applications of the Kerambit should check this video out. I'm sure you won't be disappointed. 

This video is available through FCS/KALI North Carolina.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 18, 2003)

Hi Leo,

Thanks for the kind review.  This video was shot in Greensboro, NC at the first annual NC FCS Kali Seminar last September, 2002.

Palusut


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2003)

What is the "50/50 rule" in this context?


----------



## Leo Daher (Jan 18, 2003)

Palusut,

Yes, the Kerambit video is great. BTW, I still need to get myself a copy - I got to watch Ray's in order to write this review. Are you guys gonna have DVDs for sale at the Gathering as well?


Arnisador,

The "50/50 rule" has to do with offering the opponent an opening in a way that leads him to strike in a certain manner, facilitating your counterattack; in other words, you manipulate his body after the initial encounter to take away one or more variables. It's a lot easier to show than to explain in words.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Leo Daher _
> *The "50/50 rule" has to do with offering the opponent an opening in a way that leads him to strike in a certain manner, facilitating your counterattack*



OK, we have a similar concept in Modern Arnis. Thanks.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 18, 2003)

The 50/50 rule also means that if two oppenents have the same reach in a knife fight for example, then the principle of "if I can touch you, then you can touch me" applies.

Therefore before I go in to close the deal, I must bait, occupy, or trap your hands before I execute my finishing move, otherwise we both finish each other.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 20, 2003)

Please refer to link below to obtain order information, thanks!!!
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5696


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 20, 2003)

nice web site guys.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 20, 2003)

Not to bust your chops, but you only charge tax if the person buying the video is on the same state it is being sold in. Out of state purchases would not have to pay sales tax. Just a piece of advise.
Tim


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks Chad, I appreciate you checking out the website!

Hi Tim,

Thanks for offering the advice to us, we will look into this.

Harold


----------



## lhommedieu (Jan 20, 2003)

Re. sales tax:  I have similar concerns as I am selling herbal training products for martial artists through my website; I am also a frequent ebay and amazon.com re-seller.

Last year we set up an S-corp. so I think that if I charge sales tax here in New York I will need to fill out some paperwork for the state.  Questions for my accountant this spring will be based on:

http://business.lycos.com/cch/guidebook.html?lpv=1&docNumber=P07_4010
http://business.lycos.com/cch/guidebook.html?lpv=1&docNumber=P07_4200

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks for the info Steve.  We are a LLC and want to insure that we are handling our taxes correctly as well.  We hope to get a final answer when the tax office opens back up tomorrow.

Best of fortune to you in your endeavors as well!

Harold


----------



## Leo Daher (Jan 21, 2003)

Hi Harold,


Sorry for the mix-up - it is indeed Greensboro, _not_ Hillsboro, as I originally wrote. I didn't realize my mistake until Ray told me last night at the gym (the fact that I live in Hillsborough County might have something to do with that   ). Too late to edit the post now.

And you still haven't told me if you'll be bringing any DVDs to the Gathering...


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 21, 2003)

Hi Leo,

I will be bringing tapes for sale but only a demo DVD.  The DVDs will be available shortly.

Harold


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Leo Daher _
> *Hi Harold,
> 
> 
> ...



Went ahead and changed it for you.

Cthulhu
-MT Admin.-


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks Cthulhu!!!


----------



## Leo Daher (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 21, 2003)

Not a problem...one of my responsibilities 

Cthulhu


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 1, 2003)

I had promised to post my thoughts after I got my copy and had time to sit down and watch it.

Form:  Video is well filmed and edited.  The extraneous seminar footage has been clipped and the tape is purely instructional.  The sound is good, just a few points in demo sequences where the body mike is in contact with something and the narration is covered; loss of a few words only.  Camera angles are clean, unlike some seminar tapes where someone always manages to stand in front of the camera.

Content: Guro Ray gives a good overview of the kerambit's history and usage, and relates it to other weapon types.  He then provides a good structured progression of drills and patterns that should enable a viewer with a base in FMA to pick up the basics rather quickly.

My only complaint is that the video is too short.  I don't mean that the length is unfair for the cost, I mean that the momentum is at a good level and the tape ends!  This is a good contrast to some instructional tapes where there is no momentum, just endless repeating of the same thing.

If you are curious about the use of the kerambit, or other hook-type blades, this tape is well worth having.  Nice job guys.


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 18, 2003)

SharpPhil has released his review.  Please refer to the thread below to access link:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6784

Thanks,

Palusut


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 18, 2003)

How's the DVD version coming along?

Cthulhu


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 18, 2003)

Hi Cthulhu,

The DVD version is ready!!!  We just have to change the website to reflect it. 

Harold


----------

